# How can I cook chicken so it's not tough?



## whywhy (Jan 19, 2007)

When I cook chicken in the oven it comes out tough.  Is there any way for my chicken to come out tender?


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to DC!!!  Are you cooking a whole chicken, or pieces?  Tell us how you're doing it, tender chicken in the oven is very possible!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2007)

Usually, chicken gets tough and leathery when it's overcooked.  

I recommend you use a thermometer to check internal temperature of the chicken.  Chicken MUST be cooked to a minimum of 161 F in all parts of the meat.  Anywhere between 161and 170 F will give you juicy tender chicken.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

While I agree with Andy about overcooking, another possibility is very undercooked!!  Ick!!  I think we need to know how it is being done.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sounds like it's being undercooked.  I find that long, slow roasting will give the chicken a "falling off the bone" quality rather than making it tough.  We need more information in order to help you.  Give us a detailed account as to temperature, and length of roasting time.  *


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Usually, chicken gets tough and leathery when it's overcooked.
> 
> I recommend you use a thermometer to check internal temperature of the chicken. Chicken MUST be cooked to a minimum of 161 F in all parts of the meat. Anywhere between 161and 170 F will give you juicy tender chicken.


 
I agree with you Andy, overcooked - I know this from experience, my mom always wanted everything cooked through so most of our meats were equal to shoe leather! I use a meat thermometer for everything!  I am curious though, I thought chicken had to be cooked to 180 degrees?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Seems my memory says 180* whole bird...170* for breast pieces...and 180* for thighs and wings...Also the saying..."till the juices run clear"
I think these are USDA guidelines...It's what I go by anyway....


----------



## jennyema (Jan 20, 2007)

I think its now 165 for white meat.

Remember to account for carry-over temp.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

I roast a chicken (about 4#), liberally salted and peppered at 400* for an hour. It is succulent--and done.  ;o)


----------



## jennyema (Jan 20, 2007)

You can also dry or wet brine the chicken to make it more tender and juicy.

I have the Zuni Cookbook and the Zuni chicken is dry brined (coated with a salt/sugar mixture) for a day before roasting and man is it good!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Jennaema...

Would you post the proportions of the "Zuni dry brine" ingredients...please mam?

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Aria (Jan 20, 2007)

Uncle Bob,  You have received ALL good advise.  What is the "quality" of your chicken.  Sometimes you can get "an old hen".   Chicken to be sure must follow proper cooking time...already mentioned.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Aria...

Uncle Bob not cook tough chicken     ...Uncle Bob's chicken as tender as Mother's love  We were all trying to help "whywhy" with his/her problem.

Uncle Bob use "old hens" for alligator bait..


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 20, 2007)

When someone figures out how to cook a perfect roast chicken let me know.  I'll pay big bucks... (well, maybe not "Big", but a decent amount...).

Overcooked = Tough.

Breast meat should be 165ºF throughout (including near the breastbone/ribs).
Legs are a different story.  Not just 180ºF, but cooked long enough so the collagen melts out and gives the meat a tender/unxiousness (joint wiggle method applies here).
Oh, and the skin needs to be golden brown all the way round'.

I usually break the chicken down and roast pieces separately.
I'm kinda picky though... 

I roast on an elevated rack with onions/giblets (minus liver) underneath.  Then I make a good Au Jus to serve with the chicken pieces.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 20, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> When someone figures out how to cook a perfect roast chicken let me know.  I'll pay big bucks... (well, maybe not "Big", but a decent amount...).



Very simple - brine that bird first in water, Kosher salt, & sugar! When it's done brining, rinse it, & allow it to air dry uncovered over a rack in the fridge overnight if you like crispy skin, then roast. Trust me - you're gonna love it!


----------

